# Do V's know that V's are V's?



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Might sound a silly question. I like to think they do. I asked our trainer this question the other week as Nelly and I accidentally ended up in adult class rather than teenage class, (she did so well!) 

There was a Wei there, massive big guy who took an instant shine to Nelly and kept trying to play with her everytime he was walked past. She said this was a kind of 'Oh hi there, you look a bit like me!'

I haven't found Nelly to react much differently to other V's than she does to other dogs - just Dalmatians! 

What do y'all think?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Look up calming signals 

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=Lj7BWxC6iVs&desktop_uri=/watch?v=Lj7BWxC6iVs


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I think they do. I have been to vizsla meet ups where there are tons of other dog breeds there as well, but the Vizslas stick together.


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

Our pup definitely seems to react differently towards other Vs (in a positive manner). She will bypass all other dogs to go greet and play with other Vs


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

I think it's more of sensing the energy of the dog and not so much the look of it. Oquirrh tends to draw towards high energy dogs and lower energy dogs won't put up with him. Weimaraners and Dalmatians are usually a higher energy dog.


----------



## Ollywebb1 (Feb 6, 2013)

On the beach with Radley this weekend he had to play with every V we saw. If they were on a lead he made a bee-line for them and if he was on a lead they made a bee-line for him. I didn't really give it much thought but it does seem like they recognised the fact they looked similar.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

If we lived around more V's or had some more V pals I reckon I would see her make b-lines. 

Nelly reacts very positively to Dalmatians and most high energy dogs too, but we just met a 7 month old Akita ten minutes ago and it's the first time i've seen her shake from another dog's energy. Only a big pup to be fair, and the guy was having trouble controlling it, and quite clearly coursing with testosterone!

I think it's lovely that your V's love and recognise other V's. So really I need another little red buddy for her : 

We have a huge Vizsla meet up this month for the first time, looking forward to see what she makes of it!


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

I think we want Oso to like other V's more than he actually does. He used to have certain breeds he would go for. Now, it's really more about the energy. We've met a few V's at our dog park who he doesn't really gel with. Even at our V meetups, he sometimes seeks out other dogs in a sea of red. It's not that he doesn't make friends with the V's, but he definitely doesn't seem to discriminate - more about attitude/demeanor. A lot of the V's we meet are toy obsessed or have some behavioral issues (nothing major), but O seems to go for the dogs who are most balanced/playful and not super vocal while they play. 

The exception would be basset hounds. He absolutely adores Basset Hounds. I think it's their smell and the sound of their voice, and the fact that they let him jump up against him.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Just to conclude this thread I must say after some Vizsla gatherings and after randomly meeting TWO (couldn't believe it) Vizslas this weekend who were on their holidays to the seaside, I can say that Nelly doesn't discriminate either, just magnetises to the balanced dog. 

With the male Vizsla she met she was quite forward and bouncy, more so than with the average dog we meet on the walk, like she knew he wouldn't mind because he used to do the same! Five minutes later she was having the time of her life with a Staffy pup on the grass hills but stayed well away from the other dog they were with. With the female Vizsla she wasn't as forthcoming but interested all the same!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

we've just got back from a long weekend away and our friends took Truly and Spider, 2 wire haired V's and they were both quite "off" with Ruby this weekend . Ruby only wanted to play but they both kept growling at her


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Aw Har that's rubbish for Rubes! My partner's sister's Wei really doesn't like Nelly, we can't work out why, we did everything you are supposed to to introduce them at the beginning and he still just growls at her. It's hard when you wish they'd be pals!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

While at a NSTRA trial Cash only gets excited and tries to follow one dog out of the 50 are so bird dog there.
She was the only other V there that day.
He is like that at the trainers too.


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

I don;t know if they know they're V's, but they sure recognize their own, mine have always reacted differently to other V's, it;s like meeting up with long lost relatives, the enthusiasm and informality really indicates they recognize each other.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

I thought so 

but Big Rud will know hump a Alligator if it holds still ;D :

Next week maybe a Rhino


----------

